# problema all'avvio di Gentoo[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

mi volete dare una mano??

allora sono arrivato al primo avvio di gentoo..

quando ho digitato grub dopo averlo scaricato mi ha dato questa stringa

```
probing devices to guess BIOS drives

this may take a long time. end_request: I/O ERROR, dev, fd0 sector 0
```

ho smontato tutto per bene

```
exit

umount /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo

reboot
```

ho provato ad riavviare ma nulla da fare la videata era completamente ferma con il cursore lampeggiante alla sinistra 

che cosa posso fare per superare questo problema per il resto è andato tutto ok  

spero che potrete darmi una mano

grazie..

----------

## !equilibrium

esattamente quale è il problema?

NOTA: leggi con attenzione, RIPORTA L'ERRORE ESATTO CHE TI VIENE MOSTRATO A VIDEO e non descrizioni fantozziane di quello che credi di aver visto/letto a video, grazie

----------

## mattylux

il problema e che quando ho scaricato il grub con l'installazione da cd minimale

dando il comando

```
emerge grub

```

e fino qui ci siamo. poi terminato di scaricare tutto ok ho digitato grub

e mi e venuta fuori questa stringa

```
probing devices to guess BIOS drives

this may take a long time. end_request: I/O ERROR, dev, fd0 sector 0
```

poi ho provato a riavviare ma nulla da fare

che cosa puo essere io ho pensato subito fstab che potessere essere li il problema

potete aiutarmi?

----------

## Peach

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> ho digitato grub
> 
> e mi e venuta fuori questa stringa
> 
> ```
> ...

 

questo errore non ha nulla a che fare con il problema della schermata nera all'avvio.

se leggevi il manuale non ti sarebbe comparso proprio quell'errore, e una ricerca nel forum ti avrebbe subito confermato che puoi tranquillamente ignorarlo (e che leggere il manuale risparmia tempo, fatica ed errori)

----------

## mattylux

si ma perche non mi parte?

io ho seguito il manuale dell'installazione da minimale ed eandato tutto bene dalla installazione delo stage a quella del portage e alla compilazione del kernel  

alla modifica delle partizioni su fstab perodevo dire che in una partizione che io ho modificato cioie la quarta dove ce la /var

era esattamente cosi

```
/dev/fb0         /media/floppy              auto          
```

io lo modicato cosi

```
/dev/hdc2           /var               ext3           
```

----------

## mattylux

credo di avere capito il problema..

il fatto e quando sono andato a configurare fstab sulle partizini, ho fatto un po di confusione con /root e /boot

non e che e per questo invertendo e il grub trovandosi nella partizione  /root non e riuscito a partire

questa e un presupposto che sto pensando poi un altro errore che ho riscontrato e che ho tralasciato delle parti della configurazzione del grub

```
livecd conf.d # grub

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/

grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

mi fa pensare che ci siano delle anomalie nelle partizioni ha riguardo /etc/fstab

Done.

grub> quit
```

io ho soltanto digitato questo comando

```

livecd conf.d # grub

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.this may take a long time. end_request: I/O ERROR, dev, fd0 sector 0 
```

e il messaggio che mi apparso quello che vedete e che vi ho scritto in precedente....

allora mi fa pensare che oltre grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

ci siani delle anomalie nelle partizioni devo praticamente invertire in questo modo qui

```

/dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime            0 1

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                 0 0

/dev/hdc1   /usr/portage   ext3   default

/dev/hdc2   /var      ext3    default

```

queste sono le mie partizioni in forma incoretta prima cosi:

```

/dev/BOOT   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime     1 2

/dev/ROOT   /         ext3    noatime            0 1

/dev/SWAP  none      swap    sw                 0 0

/dev/cdrom   /usr/portage   ext3   default

/dev/fd0  /var      ext3    default

```

poi io le ho modificate cosi:

```

/dev/hda3   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda1   /         ext3    noatime            0 1

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                 0 0

/dev/hdc1   /usr/portage   ext3   default

/dev/hdc2   /var      ext3    default

```

Che cosa ne pensate? chiedo prima di procedere per non fare troppa confusione e fare cose che non centrano nulla... o in più

che complicherebbero soltanto la vita ma io devo farlo funzionare a tutti i costi

ciao..

----------

## Kind_of_blue

credo ci voglia pure un:

```

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

ma la mia installazione è davvero vecchia e male-manutenuta ... non so se siano ancora necessari

----------

## Scen

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> non so se siano ancora necessari

 

No, non sono più necessari  :Smile: 

----------

## mattylux

si lo so ho visto una cosa del genere in una guida ma ora sto timettendo tutto apposto pio lo faccio

mi dava l'errore

quando ho dicitato

```
root (hd0,0)

checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 15: not found
```

ma non riesco a capire dove sbaglio

```
none              /proc        proc    defaults                0 0

none              /dev/shm     tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

queste dovrebbero essere quelle che mi servono

----------

